# AVR Suggestions and Feedback



## Cipher (Dec 29, 2011)

Just purchased a new Elite Pro-70x5fd 3D LED TV and now I need to update my AV receiver for my home theater system. So far I have looked into to Marantz SR7005, Integra DTR-50.3 and the DTR 70.3. Any feedback on which is better or is there another AVR I should be looking at?

The system is attached to 3 sets of Definitive Technology Mythos speakers.

Thank you in advance for any feedback or suggestions on the AVR.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

Cipher said:


> Just purchased a new Elite Pro-70x5fd 3D LED TV and now I need to update my AV receiver for my home theater system. So far I have looked into to Marantz SR7005, Integra DTR-50.3 and the DTR 70.3. Any feedback on which is better or is there another AVR I should be looking at?
> 
> The system is attached to 3 sets of Definitive Technology Mythos speakers.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any feedback or suggestions on the AVR.


I just bought the Denon 4311CI and I love it! 140x9. Air play and it can run off my iPad. I could go on but you can check it out for yourself. It has a nice clean warm powerful sound to it. 

HIFI


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think the 4311 would be an excellent idea as well. I also love the Integra 70.3 as well. Both are quite similarly specified, but I do think the Onkyo has a stronger Amplifier Stage.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

> the Denon 4311CI and I love it! 140x9.


Sadly, 140watts per ch, I find that very hard to believe. The entire receiver only weighs 37lbs. I wish receiver companies would rate according to actual output not just pull numbers out of a hat.


----------



## HIFI (Aug 3, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Sadly, 140watts per ch, I find that very hard to believe. The entire receiver only weighs 37lbs. I wish receiver companies would rate according to actual output not just pull numbers out of a hat.


 This one has not been on a test bench yet. However, 140 or not 140 the receiver sounds very good to me and better than the 2808 I put another room. It has many features. I especially like how well it calibrated my room and the fact that it is pro ready. It retails for $2100 and I was able get it for $1500.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HIFI said:


> the receiver sounds very good to me and better than the 2808 I put another room. It has many features. I especially like how well it calibrated my room and the fact that it is pro ready.


Thats the most important part, that you are happy :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Glad to read that your happy with the Denon, that is one of my choices for my secondary AVR to my current 3808.:T


----------

